# Fur Loss?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Still at war with that crafty wild mouse, he seems very intrested in trying to get to ivory and **** at the moment. Anyway i thoguht he may have given my mice something as i lost 3 babies and one got bald patches. Now im not so sure. i have 4 seperat units of mice, checked over there coats and cant find anything on them, no mites no lice. Only one unit has fur loss. its a mum and her 3 daughters tey are around 12-14weeks old now. fur loss is around sholders and top of head only. Skin is pink and no scabs or sign of infection. Same food but did stop giving pedigree small bite mixer a few weeks befor furloss as i only give it to nursing and pregnant girls. Had other look at them and they think either hormonal, something genetic or change of food. The fur grows back but a new patch comes up. it was just on the daughter but now mum has 2 small patches. the daughters granddad had a habbit of scratching out fur around one eye so im wonder if it could be something inherated from him? No change in bedding at all.

Any ideas? hormonal? genetic? dietry?


----------



## YankeeDoodleStud (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi this could be due to a fungal infection maybe or even as daft as this might sound a moth...we have been known to find that a moth will attack the coats of mice...rare but not unheard of...a great shampoo for fugal infections & any skin condition is Sporal-D which you can buy online if your local pet store doesn't stock it but it is a very valuable item to have...either use some neat on a cotton bud & apply to the areas or bath them in it...cotton buds are the easy option for these sort of problems...the Sporal-D is great for a number of skin complaints & can even be used on humans...
I hope this helps you if getting your mice back to full fitness with a coat to match.Regards Jake


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, the fur is now growing back and they seem to be improving. They went off to my friend who was ment to take them befor the furloss but i put her off untill i could have a good look at them, but now they are improving she was happy to take them rather than waite longer.


----------

